# Rochester Carb rods



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi... while collecting Rochester rods I have found two types. For instance I have a 42 and a 42B...then a 43 and 43B..44 and 44B..you get it. The B rods are definitely tapered differently being fatter off idle then quickly tapering at mid rod while a standard rod has a uniform taper along the length. Does anyone know why the difference and what the application may have been for?


----------



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

I finally found some info... looks like the B is a high performance 0.026 tip rod...but so is the 43...M would designate truck use for better mileage it has a 0.036 tip


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hang on to those... the variety of available rods has just about dried up. The only source I know of that has any selection at all is Cliff Ruggles, and he machines them himself.

Bear


----------



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks...discovered that already and I happened to luck out and find someone with a treasure trove..but he is getting reluctant to sell as well!!


----------



## Dave N Laura Chomyn (Jul 2, 2018)

As well.. my car runs much better on the B rods but I am having trouble with a rich idle so that probably makes sense judging by the shape of the tip.


----------

